# New to board - Need some advice



## chelsea01 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I just need a little help, i have PCOS and have finnally been prescribed Metformin and Clomid (due to start the Clomid in 2 Cycles time) TTC 14 Months.

Im currently on CD65 and no sign of AF coming, On the Amercian FF site the girls talk about a tablet your Dr can give you to bring on your Period. Does anybody know if this is available in the UK. Im keen to get started on Clomid but the longer this cycle last the longer it will take for me to start 
I dont Ovulate so im thinking it might be better to end this cycle

I would really appreciate some help!! 

Claire


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Chelsea,

Have you started taking the Metformin yet as that can help regulate your cycle?


Chux


----------



## chelsea01 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi chick & Chux,

Thanks for your reply Chick i have arranged an apointment to speak to my Dr.

Chux, i started Met Sat 29th May so ive not been using it long, ive heard it can regulate things and help to ovulate. My Gyneacologist has stated me on 1 tablet increasing to 2 on sat then to 3 in another 2 weeks. Perhaps im not on a high enough dose for it to help yet??

Lets hope my Dr will be able to help me....

Thanks


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Claire,

I had to have my af's induced as I just didn't have them. The Dr can prescribe something called provera which should do the trick. You take it for about 7 days and then af starts up to 5 days after. Your GP should be able to prescribe this for you and I think it is the same drug ladies use to delay af if going on hols or something.

Wishing you lots of luck

S xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Claire,

Just wanted to welcome you to FF! and say hello.

Laine x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Chelsea,

1 tablet a day is unlikely to make much difference if any, but building up the dose slowing is the best way to start taking them as it should minimize any side effects.

I think the worst thing about the whole tx cycle is the waiting - waiting for AF to arrive, waiting for it to go, waiting for appointments etc etc etc!!

Best of luck,

Chux xx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hi Chelsea,

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and let you know that I am completely understanding where you are coming from. Today I am on CD81 and expecting AF anytime now have completed a course of Provera on Sunday morning.

I too am on Metformin and up until recently was also only on 1 tab a day, I'm now on 3 a day but have not been on long enough to notice any difference.

Good luck hun, I hope you get AF induced soon so you get get things moving.

Hope to see you around the boards,

Emma x  x


----------



## chelsea01 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Girls! 

Thanks so much for all of your replies. 

I'm sure we will all speak again, no matter how surportive DP is its not the same as talking to woman who are going through all of the same feelings 

Lets hope my Dr will give me Provera......

Take Care everyone.

Claire


----------



## chelsea01 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I went to the Dr on Monday CD73, he told me that there was a tablet he could prescribe but he didnt really want too. He suggested i wait another 3 weeks and if i still have no AF then he will consider giving me the tablet.

I go on holiday in 4 weeks for 14 days so im hoping my period comes before that.

Ive come to the conclusion male Drs arent very good, i said to him that last cycle at 55 days af came and it was really really bad, painful and heavy (sorry TMI) and im really concerned this time will be even worse, his reply was... "if it was that bad after 55 days 70 odd days wont be much different" if only he knew...... 

Any way i will have to wait and see. 

Take Care everyone
Claire


----------



## mintz (Jun 18, 2004)

hi all, i'm new to the site, don't know what all the abbreviations mean! i've been on clomid for about 18 months, sorry to say it did nothing for the length of my cycles. had a lap and dye, no apparent problems. the dosage was then increased, but no good. just started injecting menopur, unfortunately, a cyst has now appeared and all treatment has stopped until it has dispursed. will keep you posred. anyone had a similar [email protected] thanks


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

You can find the explanation for some of the abbreviations at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=displaypage&Itemid=78&op=page&SubMenu=

Are you being treated for your cyst or is it just a case of sitting and waiting??

Chux x


----------

